# Bottle baby kid goat with paralysis of the back legs



## 8199721 (May 17, 2021)

Hello,
I have a 2 week old kid Pygmy goat that is being bottle fed. About 5 days ago, she became weak in the back legs, then completely paralysis in the back legs. The vet gave us a bottle of selenium to give to her but still hadn’t improved. We thought maybe it was floppy goat syndrome so we stopped feeding her for 36 hours, gave her electrolytes and fed her a teaspoon of baking soda with 1 cup of water throughout the 2 days. (Not all at once, about 15 ml every 3-4 hours) but still paralysis. What else could we do?


----------



## OwenElf (May 29, 2021)

8199721 said:


> Hello,
> I have a 2 week old kid Pygmy goat that is being bottle fed. About 5 days ago, she became weak in the back legs, then completely paralysis in the back legs. The vet gave us a bottle of selenium to give to her but still hadn’t improved. We thought maybe it was floppy goat syndrome so we stopped feeding her for 36 hours, gave her electrolytes and fed her a teaspoon of baking soda with 1 cup of water throughout the 2 days. (Not all at once, about 15 ml every 3-4 hours) but still paralysis. What else could we do?


OMG, I have a 5 week old goat with a similar issue but with all four legs. No one has responded to you? I don't know what to do either.


----------



## 8199721 (May 29, 2021)

No one did. What we tried is to give her 1 up of water with 1 tsp with baking sofa and gave it 15 ml every couple hours for 36 hours and not give it milk. It could be feeding too much milk and the bacteria is gathering up. The baking soda will neutralize the acid in the stomach. It could be floppy goat syndrome.


OwenElf said:


> OMG, I have a 5 week old goat with a similar issue but with all four legs. No one has responded to you? I don't know what to do ei


----------



## 8199721 (May 29, 2021)

8199721 said:


> No one did. What we tried is to give her 1 up of water with 1 tsp with baking sofa and gave it 15 ml every couple hours for 36 hours and not give it milk. It could be feeding too much milk and the bacteria is gathering up. The baking soda will neutralize the acid in the stomach. It could be floppy goat syndrome.


Sadly we never found out what was wrong with her.


----------



## OwenElf (May 29, 2021)

8199721 said:


> Sadly we never found out what was wrong with her.


Is she ok now???? I think its joint ill. Baytril is the antibiotic apparently needed! I'm researching now.


----------



## 8199721 (May 29, 2021)

OwenElf said:


> Is she ok now???? I think its joint ill. Baytril is the antibiotic apparently needed! I'm researching now.


No, sadly she passed away a couple days ago. We tried everything. The vets gave her medicine which I forget the name of but it didn’t work


----------



## Junior (May 29, 2021)

I had a similar problem with a bottle fed sheep. He went completely floppy though and wouldn't drink so we had to put it out of it's misery. 😭


----------

